# Best places to visit in France?



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

We don't know whether to head North, South , East, or West on our French trip this July.

Having been to France continually for the past few years - usually ending up in the Med areas - we feel that there must be places of interest that we have failed to visit.

Where do you go when in France?

As this may be our last visit to France we would like to finish on a 'high'.

Let me know your favourite places and I promise to keep them a secret.

Thank you.

Texas

PS. We do like a bit of water though.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

One place that stood out for us, is the Ile De Noirmoutier on the west coast, absolutely beautiful and very m/home friendly, don't go over the main bridge but use the 'passage du gois' which is only passable at low tide and stop and do some cockling on the way across, they taste lovely, also a visit to one of the salt farms is a must. (Several aires on the island, the best IMO at L'Herbaudiere).

While you're down that neck of the woods a must see is La Rochelle and another island, Ile D'oleron (excellent aire at Boyardville).

That'll do for starters....

pj


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I would agree with Pete on this one, the west coast is beautiful, not so busy as the Med and not so hot. Beautiful beaches and plenty of aires, one of our favorite places is Royan and the coast to the north of the town. 
In saying that, France has sooo much to offer whether it's N,S.E or West. 
We have travelled extensively in France and never been disappointed. This year we are visiting the eastern side, working our way down into southern Germany, an area we have yet to explore. 

Jim


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We spent successive summers "doing" the west coast before moving elsewhere. It is still my favourite part of France, but then people often have a soft spot about their first visit.

From south of Nantes all the way down to Biarritz and the border has lovely spots. Sailing, boating & fishing on the lakes, body boarding in the Cote Sauvage, cycling and picknicking in the pine forests, .....

Dave


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Peejay wrote 

"One place that stood out for us, is the Ile De Noirmoutier on the west coast, absolutely beautiful and very m/home friendly, don't go over the main bridge but use the 'passage du gois' which is only passable at low tide and stop and do some cockling on the way across, they taste lovely, also a visit to one of the salt farms is a must. (Several aires on the island, the best IMO at L'Herbaudiere). " 

Absolutely right, we didn't do the cockling bit, but i must admit the trip over the passage du gois was brilliant, really funny when folk keep stopping and blocking the road. It sort of gets you thinking "omg the tides gonna get me". 

Then just before the town centre hang a left and theres a massive aire (i think it was 2 euros a night), within walking distance of the town, with a Lidl over the road from it. There were wines in there from about a euro a bottle. 

Only trouble with our trips is that they are always in high summer and the place is really busy. 

Dave


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Thank you one and all for your input, the Isle De Noirmoutier area seems to be favourite at the moment, but we have visited Royan/La Rochelle many times in the past. But please keep your suggestions coming in.

Kind regards 
Texas


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

On holidays this year in May we visited St Lyphard north of St Nazaire on the west coast. Lovely village. Also Parc de Briere. Marches lands. 
We stayed in a Aire outside a campsite in the village. A lake is near the campsite. We walked around and came to a canal we seen loads of wildlife (Birds, herons,familys of otters and plenty of other birds ). 

Also another favorite was Fouras south of La Rochelle. Lovely walks and cycle area.

Slán


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Here's one I recommend, another forumite (Stavros) has booked to go!

http://www.camping-des-mures.com/ Try and get a beach pitch, fantastic views day or night

Regards M&D


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

*favourite places*

Our favourte part of France has alwasy been Brittany,Quiberon is one of our favourites , there are Aires and wild camping availlable there.but we travelled to the Pyrennees this spring and found that exceptional for scenery.


----------

